# jc higgins project



## tech549 (Apr 9, 2015)

[/   stripping down a couple of girls colorflows I got cheap for parts decided to build a custom mens colorflow,from a ratrod I picked up.and my grandson wants to help!!have to pay him with juice drinks thou.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 9, 2015)

Thats great! you are lucky to have that little guy helping you!


----------



## Bada (Apr 9, 2015)

If you decided to sell the girl's colorflow tank. I am
Interested. Thanks.


paulaurbano17@yahoo.com

Bada


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 9, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 11, 2015)

have all my parts collected now onto the stripping and straighting


----------



## tech549 (Jul 29, 2015)

found the picture of the rat rod I bought for the frame

and this is were I am at now,just making sure everything fits right before paint.all my chrome work was sent to the chrome shop in Illinois should be getting that back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 30, 2015)

Great job,she is going to be a beauty .All your hard work will soon pay off.Cool to see your little assistant enjoying the hobby too.


----------



## tech549 (Jul 30, 2015)

thanks dale,cant wait to finish it,see final product


----------



## tech549 (Aug 23, 2015)

all ready for paint,hope to have done next week!


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 23, 2015)

Excellent,can't wait to see the final finish on it. Coming together nicely.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 7, 2015)

*project update*












    first stage of paint


----------



## the tinker (Sep 7, 2015)

Turning out real fine Tech!!


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 7, 2015)

Very cool project. You going to use the batwing light? I could really use it on my colorflow!


----------



## Artifex (Sep 26, 2015)

Any updates?  Looks cool!!


----------



## tech549 (Sep 27, 2015)

*ok here it is*











been in the middle of selling my house,so I got some help yesterday thank god!!!I am waiting on the tank reflectors should have them this week.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 27, 2015)

That looks fantastic! Nice job.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 27, 2015)

Thing of beauty Paul,congrats !  All your work sure paid off .Pretty cool watching the progress reports too.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 27, 2015)

thanks dale sure did put my patience to the test,had a few set backs but happy with final product,and my wifes happy, now she has my attention again.she says I have been ignoring hear!!!!!!


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 27, 2015)

Very, VERY cool! Colors really pop and the girls skirts look good too. The tank jewels will be the icing on the cake.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 28, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> Very, VERY cool! Colors really pop and the girls skirts look good too. The tank jewels will be the icing on the cake.




thanks evans200 was a fun project


----------



## tech549 (Sep 28, 2015)

bikiba said:


> That looks fantastic! Nice job.




thanks bikiba ,going to take on a long ride this weekend


----------



## tech549 (Sep 28, 2015)

*added the jewels*


----------



## St.Peter (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice to have a shop foreman. Have fun.


----------



## Dr.B (Aug 4, 2017)

my dream Bike!   decide to sell?      hey i'm working on a few and i need chrome ddone.. where did you get your parts chromed?  thanks!


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 4, 2017)

tech549 said:


> *added the jewels*
> 
> View attachment 598979



That looks fantastic. Great work!!!  Good to see you did something that many don't do with these... Lined up the fender braces perfectly inline with the line on the chainguard. Drives me crazy when I see these off kilter. That line is a very important feature to these Higgins.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dr.B said:


> my dream Bike!   decide to sell?      hey i'm working on a few and i need chrome ddone.. where did you get your parts chromed?  thanks!






Dr.B said:


> my dream Bike!   decide to sell?      hey i'm working on a few and i need chrome ddone.. where did you get your parts chromed?  thanks!



 got my chrome done at the chrome shop,in rock island illinoise. he is very busy and not cheap,cost about 500.00 dollars for my project but the work is good.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Aug 6, 2017)

Very ni


tech549 said:


> *ok here it is*
> 
> View attachment 598868View attachment 598869View attachment 598870View attachment 598871View attachment 598872been in the middle of selling my house,so I got some help yesterday thank god!!!I am waiting on the tank reflectors should have them this week.



Very nice job, Now just enjoy it.


----------



## Scribble (Aug 7, 2017)

I love the Color Flows they scream the 50s to me. I just finished my OG paint Color-Flow, but still have a lot of work to do on the tank.


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 9, 2017)

Love the finished product. The girls skirt guards really add something to it.
love that your little one is "helping", too.
This is one of my girls with one of her projects. She took it apart, cleaned, polished, and regreased everything herself, with just a little guidance from me.
Took 2nd place in the youth class at this show. she got beat by a older girl who showed a complete custom that her daddy built and she "helped" assemble.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 9, 2017)

Awesome project build!  Your effort really paid off!


----------



## tech549 (Aug 9, 2017)

indiana dave said:


> Love the finished product. The girls skirt guards really add something to it.
> love that your little one is "helping", too.
> This is one of my girls with one of her projects. She took it apart, cleaned, polished, and regreased everything herself, with just a little guidance from me.
> Took 2nd place in the youth class at this show. she got beat by a older girl who showed a complete custom that her daddy built and she "helped" assemble.
> ...


----------

